# My New Nymphs and Their Setup



## Insect Guy (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey everyone,

Here are some pictures of my set up that my and my dad made for my new mantids. These are my first mantids so any feedback would be appreciated. I plan on getting 32 oz. cups and having up set some of those up for the next batch I decide to buy. I currently have 6 parts to the tank. Part 1, 2, and 3 each contain 1 L3 Marbled Mantid, part 4 contains 1 L1 Ghost Mantid, part 5 contains 2 L2 Marbled Mantids, and part 6 contains 2 L3 Marbled Mantids. I have sprayed them each a few times and put in a bunch of fruit flies. I hope not too many, maybe like 3-4 in each part. Those buggers are hard to control, I think I will put them in the freezer for a second next time. All are looking good and the ones that are sharing a cage seem to be doing okay though I did see a little fighting and one even attacked another but he decided to let go. If you have other questions about the tank please ask them. Enjoy. You can click to make them bigger as well.


----------



## Rick (Feb 15, 2007)

I like what you've done. Now for some constructive criticism.  Each mantis will need his own container or else they will eat each other. For the ones that still eat fruit flies you might want to start a few more fruit fly cultures as they die out after a few weeks. I can't tell if thats a heat lamp or not but if it is you don't need it unless the room is below average room temperatures. Lastly, make sure they have plent of vertical space for molting. Don't really need that much moss. I use about a half inch or so.


----------



## ABbuggin (Feb 15, 2007)

I like it! Space conservative. If you get a communal species you will be able to take out the dividers.

AB


----------



## Rick (Feb 15, 2007)

> I like it! Space conservative. If you get a communal species you will be able to take out the dividers. AB


Very few mantids if any can be kept together succesfully.


----------



## Jodokohajjio (Feb 22, 2007)

Are those Styrofoam dividers that you have? Were they made for the cage, or did you make them yourself?


----------



## Rory (Feb 22, 2007)

Can't dead leaf mantids be kept comunally if fed well?


----------



## ABbuggin (Feb 22, 2007)

Yep...they dont even have to fed an awful lot...just constant feeding.

AB


----------



## Insect Guy (Feb 23, 2007)

Jodokohajjio, those dividers are actually this type of poster board I got from a local craft store. They have a gloss on both sides and came that way so when I spray it drys fine. They aren't very thick either but they have a little bit of stuff between the two pieces. I cut them to size and pushed them into fit, it works great. Between the board and cage I spent just over 10 bucks and I can always take the dividers out too.


----------



## Jodokohajjio (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh! I see it now. I think they call it "foam board" at the walmart near me. That is a good idea! I'll have to keep it in mind.


----------



## xenuwantsyou (Feb 24, 2007)

I think petsmart sells a divider for their aquarium tanks. I like your way better though as you divided it in two directions. I had actually considered doing the same thing myself but I think I'll end up just buying some sweet jars.


----------



## Insect Guy (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks for all of the nice comments. I think it is pretty cool and it works well for now, until I buy more mantids. On a side note, one of my marbled mantids molted today.


----------



## sk8erkho (Mar 11, 2007)

Dude!! That rocks!! Great idea. I am really getting tired of all of these little 32oz. cups all over my living room. It really begins to look very cluttered after a while. I know i need to make a few adjustments but it just does not work if you are not in your own home. So, until that happens this idea I can live with. I have like five of those tanks of two different sizes. I did something similar but used a nylon material instead. Not too practical so I just bought anothe smaller tank.

Good work!!!


----------



## Insect Guy (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks, I plan to probably make a few more soon when I get more mantids. It is still working perfectly for me.


----------

